# Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

						Schon im Mai ging das Gerücht um die Welt, dass es wirklich einen vierten Teil des Sci-Fi-Kultstreifens Matrix geben wird. Nun berichtet das Branchenmagazin Variety in einer Exklusivmeldung, dass Warner Bros. Pictures Matrix 4 produziert - mit Keanu Reeves, Carrie-Ann Moss und Lana Wachowski. Mittlerweile ist das Filmprojekt auch offiziell bestätigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Cool!
Also wird der Film ein Sequel?
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie man die Story fortsetzen will aber bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*


Oh Mann...
Hollywood muss schon verzweifelt sein. Welchen Grund muss man sonst haben, eigentlich abgeschlossene Franchises widerzubeleben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Cool!
> Also wird der Film ein Sequel?



Das sagen sie "noch" nicht.


----------



## badiceman66 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

da wird der film ja nur so von Östrogenen strotzen^^

mfg


----------



## shootme55 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ein sequel mit toten charaktären oder ein prequel mit gealterten Schauspielern. 
Was ich für möglich halte wäre ein prequel in der ersten Matrix-Version, in der sich neo für einen Reboot der Matrix entschied und mit Trinity Zion aufbaute.


----------



## Hannesjooo (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Wie wäre volgender Plott: Neo´s Macht und Sehnsucht steigt ihm zu Kopf (welch Wortspiel). Neo erschafft eine vielzahl von künstlichen Orten undTrinitys in der Matrix, damit bedroht er die Menschen und die Maschinen zugleich in seinem Wahn.
Ich freue mich auf den 4. Teil und hoffe auf mehr.


----------



## ibn333 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Da bin ich mal auf Matrixina (damals noch als Matrix) gespannt...


----------



## 4thVariety (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

wenn das Ding nicht The Matrix Rebooted heißt bin ich schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## sileZn (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Freue mich sehr, da teil 1 und auch 2 einer meiner Lieblings filme sind. Allerdings hab ich große angst das sie es verkacken.


----------



## azzih (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ufff weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll.

Weiss auch nicht wie man an die Trilogie sinnvoll anschließen soll. Sequel geht nicht da die bestätigten Protagonisten Neo und  Trinity zweifellslos tot sind. Prequel macht eigentlich auch kein Sinn, allein wegen Alter der Schauspieler und weil Neo da ja im Prinzip noch das Leben eines normalen Menschen in der Matrix spielt.

Naja mal sehen bin zumindest gespannt wie das in der Theorie aussehen soll


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Alle die immer sagen:
teil 1 war genug!! Alles andere unnoetig!

Es mag sein, dass der 1. Teil der beste war und eine abschlossene offene Story in sich war.... 

Aber ich finde es s Fan trotzdem toll noch weitere folgefilme zu einem Film zu bekommen , den ich geliebt habe.

Wenn die nix taugen, macht das den ursprungsfilm auch nicht schlechter. 

Ich jedenfalls Freu mich MEGA das es einen 4. Teil gibt. 
Wird er geil, Freu ich mich umso mehr. 
Wird er Mist, macht er den tollen ersten Teil auch net schlechter.


----------



## barmitzwa (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

ich weiß.. nicht PC aber:

schade, dass die Wachowski Brüder nicht wieder Regie führen (können)


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> ich weiß.. nicht PC aber:
> 
> schade, dass die Wachowski Brüder nicht wieder Regie führen (können)


Jupp, weil es die so gesehen nicht mehr "gibt".


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> ich weiß.. nicht PC aber:
> 
> schade, dass die Wachowski Brüder nicht wieder Regie führen (können)





Zum Artikel: wer hat hier einen Dreher? Laut Wiki war Lana früher Larry und Lilly - Andy.


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



azzih schrieb:


> Prequel macht eigentlich auch kein Sinn, *allein wegen Alter der Schauspieler* und weil Neo da ja im Prinzip noch das Leben eines normalen Menschen in der Matrix spielt.


Och Keanu altert doch nicht, der trägt jetzt nur Bart

Gruß


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Sehr erwachsene Forenuser, die auf die Transsexualität der Regisseurinnen anspielen - und dazu noch einen Like von einem Redakteur bekommen. Ganz großes Forenkino. Nicht. 

Viele Grüße von einer Frau mit männlichem Migrationshintergrund <3


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Hollywood zeigt wieder mal, dass ihnen die Ideen für neue Filme vor ein paar Jahren komplett ausgegangen sind. Abseits von Comic- und Superheldenfilmen sieht man nur noch Sequels oder Remakes, die beiden Letzteren sind meist mehr schlecht als recht. Ghostbusters 2016 als Feministenpropaganda ging ja komplett in die Hose und die Neuverfilmung von König der Löwen ist der haargleiche Film mit gleicher Musik, nur eben dass die Figuren gerendert sind. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber Hollywood fehlen die kreativen Autoren. Die produzieren eben diesen ganzen Müll und die Leute schauen ihn sich an, das wird dann so lange gemacht, bis es keine Filme gibt, die man neuverfilmen kann, oder die Leute die Schnautze voll davon haben. Ich hätte ja nichts gegen Remakes oder Neuverfilmungen, sofern man auch von einer richtigen Neuinterpretation sprechen kann und vor allem, wenn genug neue Filme gedreht werden mit neuen Storys und Handlungen. Bei den Studios fehlt auch der Mut Risiken einzugehen, man ruht sich lieber auf den Remakes aus und nimmt die Gewinne mit solange sie noch sprudeln. Hinzu kommt, dass Hollywood immer politischer wird, was bei vielen Filmfans aber auch nicht gut aufgenommen wird. Die wollen einfach ihren Marvel-Film sehen und nicht von einer frigiden Brie Larson über das ach so misogyne Patriarchat belehrt werden und sie wollen auch nicht wissen, ob Figur A schwul oder Figur B trans ist, das interessiert niemanden, die Leute wollen unterhalten werden und nichts von dieser LGBTIQ/Feministen/Rassen-Propaganda wissen. Hollywood kriecht nur diesen Minderheiten in den Allerwertesten mit ihrem Virtuesignaling, dabei geht das denen im Prinzip auch an Selbigem vorbei, bzw. manche sehen diese Anbiederung seitens Hollywood selbst auch als verkappten Rassismus/Sexismus, weil Hollywood durch das Anbiedern so tut, als hätten es diese Gruppen nötig, dass für sie geworben wird. 
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich denke sowieso dass Hollywood innerlich schon am Ende ist und das ganze Gerüst außenrum auch noch in sich zusammenfallen wird. Wenn es mal an der Kreativität mangelt, dann ist die Kunst verloren, das gilt auch für den Film. Die saugen nur noch das letzte Bisschen Blut aus dem Kadaver, bis auch das weg ist.



Mia-Grace-Miller schrieb:


> Sehr erwachsene Forenuser, die auf die  Transsexualität der Regisseurinnen anspielen - und dazu noch einen Like  von einem Redakteur bekommen. Ganz großes Forenkino. Nicht.
> 
> Viele Grüße von einer Frau mit männlichem Migrationshintergrund <3



Und du bestätigst mit deinem Kommentar gerade das Vorurteil, dass Leute wie du kein Bisschen Humor haben und sich bei jedem trockenen Furz im Orkan schon getriggert fühlen. Keine Ahnung, was es daran jetzt zu Meckern gibt, es macht sich ja keiner darüber lustig. Aber hey, Hauptsache mal das Vorurteil bestätigt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich freue mich drauf. Sci-Fi bietet ja immer die Option seiner Fantasie freien Lauf zu lassen. Kann ja sein, dass der Film ganz in der Matrix angesiedelt ist oder das der Geist in einem Klon-Körper in der Menschenfabrik aktiviert wird.
Und was die Gebrüder bzw. Geschwister Wachowski mit z.B. Sense 8 gezaubert haben gefiel mir auch durchweg. Ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Buggi85 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Hoffentlich gibt das kein zweites Stirb Langsam 5.


----------



## Lexx (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



> Wird er Mist, macht er den tollen ersten Teil auch net schlechter.


Jo, vielleicht mag ja auch Disney die Marke erwerben, oder Marvel... oh, wait.
Dann könnens das Matrix*innen bis in die Unendlichkeit*innen fortsetz*innen...

Wird meine Ururenkel*innen sicherlich freu*innen.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Als großer Matrix Fan weiß ich, dass das mittlerweile eingestellte Spiel The Matrix Online, die Story nach dem dritten Film *offiziell* weitergeführt hat.
Wenn man sich das ganze durchliest, dann kann man verstehen, warum die alten Charaktere wieder da sind.
The Matrix Online | Matrix Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Och glaub mir, ich habe sehr viel Humor. Steht auch im Kommentar.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Lexx schrieb:


> Jo, vielleicht mag ja auch Disney die Marke erwerben, oder Marvel... oh, wait.
> Dann könnens das Matrix*innen bis in die Unendlichkeit*innen fortsetz*innen...
> 
> Wird meine Ururenkel*innen sicherlich freu*innen.




Keine Ahnung was deine unangebracht frauenkritik in Bezug auf film Besetzungen hier zu suchen hat.

Ja Disney hat einige Filme vielleicht nicht optimal besetzt... Und?
Was hat das mit matrix 4 zu tun, bei der offensichtlich ja fast der gesamte originalcast der ersten Teile auftaucht?

Vielleicht solltest du sowas auch mal als positiv bewerten, wenn dich gegenteilige doch eher stört.

Und zu deinen urenkel(innen) - ja, die werden vielleicht eher auf matrix 4 oder 8 oder was auch immer stehen und sich wohlwollend als älteres Semester dann an den Film ihrer jungen Jahre erinnern..... Ist ja bei dir auch nicht anders


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> Hollywood muss schon verzweifelt sein. Welchen Grund muss man sonst haben, eigentlich abgeschlossene Franchises widerzubeleben?


Geld verdienen ohne großes Risiko. Matrix 4 wird noch von der Qualität der Trilogie profitieren. Sollte der 4 Teil schlecht sein, wird erst der 5 Teil floppen, falls dann überhaupt noch ein fünfter kommt.


----------



## Lexx (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du sowas auch mal als positiv bewerten


Sagt der, der bei jedem 3. Konsolen- bzw. AMD/Nvidia-Thread seinen polemischen und negativen Sputum beimischt.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rollora (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Geld verdienen ohne großes Risiko. Matrix 4 wird noch von der Qualität der Trilogie profitieren. Sollte der 4 Teil schlecht sein, wird erst der 5 Teil floppen, falls dann überhaupt noch ein fünfter kommt.



Es waren schon Teil 2 und 3 schlecht. Weiß grad nicht ob der 3. Gefloppt ist


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Rollora schrieb:


> Es waren schon Teil 2 und 3 schlecht.


Naja, wenn ich sowas schon immer lese.

Ich glaube ihr habt dann noch keine wirklich schlechten Filme gesehen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, daher heißt es abwarten bis der Film in die Kino´s kommt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich sowas schon immer lese.
> 
> Ich glaube ihr habt dann noch keine wirklich schlechten Filme gesehen...


"Schlecht" per sé nicht, aber auch keine guten Fortsetzungen.

Allgemein hatte man sich mit _Reloaded_ und _Revolutions_ mehr auf darauf konzentriert, das Franchise für Merchandisezwecke melkbar zu machen.
Die haarsträubende Story und die völlig überladenen, teils grade zu dämlich-übertriebenen Spezialeffekte taten da ihr Übriges.^^


MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Geld verdienen ohne großes Risiko


Der Grund, warum Hollywood schon lange keine Pioniere mehr hervorbringt.
Hollywood ist inzwischen sowas wie der Totengräber künstlerischer Kreativität in Filmen geworden.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Schlecht" per sé nicht, aber auch keine guten Fortsetzungen.
> 
> Allgemein hatte man sich mit _Reloaded_ und _Revolutions_ mehr auf darauf konzentriert, das Franchise für Merchandisezwecke melkbar zu machen.
> Die haarsträubende Story und die völlig überladenen, teils grade zu dämlich-übertriebenen Spezialeffekte taten da ihr Übriges.^^


Welche heute noch zur Superlative gehören. Besonders die  Autobahn-Actionszene aus Teil 2.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Zum Artikel: wer hat hier einen Dreher? Laut Wiki war Lana früher Larry und Lilly - Andy.



Dreher confirmend and fixex


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Welche heute noch zur Superlative gehören. Besonders die  Autobahn-Actionszene aus Teil 2.


Nö.

Die Effekte sahen damals schon unglaubwürdig aus und die ausufernde Freeway-Verfolungsjagd hatte weder einen Spannungsbogen noch war in irgend' einer Hinsicht einfallsreich. 
Beachtlich war daren eigentlich nur der Aufwand, der dafür betrieben werden musste.
Der erste Versuch war so mies, dass sie die Szene ein zweites Mal drehen mussten und selbst dann waren die Wachowskis immernoch nicht zufrieden. Für einen dritten Anlauf war dann aber das Budget schon zu strapaziert.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Effekte sahen damals schon unglaubwürdig aus ...


Erzähl nichts! Das war damals das beste was geboten werden konnte.
Und auch die 360 Grad Kameras waren innovativ und revolutionär. Sowas hat man vorher bis dato noch nicht gesehen.



> Beachtlich war daren eigentlich nur der Aufwand, der dafür betrieben werden musste.
> Der erste Versuch war so mies, dass sie es ein zweites Mal drehen mussten und selbst dann waren die Wachowskis immernoch nicht zufrieden. Für einen dritten Anlauf war dann aber das Budget schon zu strapaziert.


Ja ganz schlimm. Stanley Kubrik hat manche Szenen 100 mal wiederholen lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hollywood zeigt wieder mal, dass ihnen die Ideen für neue Filme vor ein paar Jahren komplett ausgegangen sind. Abseits von Comic- und Superheldenfilmen sieht man nur noch Sequels oder Remakes, die beiden Letzteren sind meist mehr schlecht als recht. Ghostbusters 2016 als Feministenpropaganda ging ja komplett in die Hose und die Neuverfilmung von König der Löwen ist der haargleiche Film mit gleicher Musik, nur eben dass die Figuren gerendert sind. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber Hollywood fehlen die kreativen Autoren. Die produzieren eben diesen ganzen Müll und die Leute schauen ihn sich an, das wird dann so lange gemacht, bis es keine Filme gibt, die man neuverfilmen kann, oder die Leute die Schnautze voll davon haben. Ich hätte ja nichts gegen Remakes oder Neuverfilmungen, sofern man auch von einer richtigen Neuinterpretation sprechen kann und vor allem, wenn genug neue Filme gedreht werden mit neuen Storys und Handlungen. Bei den Studios fehlt auch der Mut Risiken einzugehen, man ruht sich lieber auf den Remakes aus und nimmt die Gewinne mit solange sie noch sprudeln. Hinzu kommt, dass Hollywood immer politischer wird, was bei vielen Filmfans aber auch nicht gut aufgenommen wird. Die wollen einfach ihren Marvel-Film sehen und nicht von einer frigiden Brie Larson über das ach so misogyne Patriarchat belehrt werden und sie wollen auch nicht wissen, ob Figur A schwul oder Figur B trans ist, das interessiert niemanden, die Leute wollen unterhalten werden und nichts von dieser LGBTIQ/Feministen/Rassen-Propaganda wissen. Hollywood kriecht nur diesen Minderheiten in den Allerwertesten mit ihrem Virtuesignaling, dabei geht das denen im Prinzip auch an Selbigem vorbei, bzw. manche sehen diese Anbiederung seitens Hollywood selbst auch als verkappten Rassismus/Sexismus, weil Hollywood durch das Anbiedern so tut, als hätten es diese Gruppen nötig, dass für sie geworben wird.
> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich denke sowieso dass Hollywood innerlich schon am Ende ist und das ganze Gerüst außenrum auch noch in sich zusammenfallen wird. Wenn es mal an der Kreativität mangelt, dann ist die Kunst verloren, das gilt auch für den Film. Die saugen nur noch das letzte Bisschen Blut aus dem Kadaver, bis auch das weg ist.



Du bringst es genau auf den Punkt   Seit Jahren interessiert mich nicht mehr als 1 Film im Jahr! Ja nur 1 Film! Der Rest ist nur noch Zeugs das wiederverfilmt wird und die Story schon lange bekannt ist. Da schaue ich mir lieber die Animationsfilme an, zwar gibt es dort nicht eine so gute Story wie in den Erwachsenenfilmen, aber irgndwie begeistern mich diese Filme mehr. Oder die Asiatischen Filme, weniger zensiertes Zeugs als bei Hollywood und irgendwie "echter", also es fühlt sich alles mehr nach einer echten Story an und es kommt nicht so künstlich rüber wie bei Hollywood. Leider gibt es bei uns im Free-TV nicht viele Asiafilme, aber auf Netzkino gucke ich hinundwieder mal welche, auch wenn die Auswahl gering ist.
Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema, Matrix ist Abgeschlossen! Punkt Fertig aus! Ich will kein neues Matrix, es gab 3 Filme die die ganze Story gezeigt haben vom Anfang als Mr.Anderson im Büro arbeitete und dann von Trinity abgeholt wurde um Morpheus zu treffen. Dann zu Neo wurde bzw. nur sein Name änderte, und schliesslich die Wahrheit hinter der Matrix fand, bis zum Endkampf mit Smith und seinem Tod der auch den Krieg beendete.
Mehr gibt es da nicht zu erzählen, das war jetzt eine sehr kurze Zusammenfassung aber die Geschichte ist zu Ende erzählt worden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Lexx schrieb:


> Sagt der, der bei jedem 3. Konsolen- bzw. AMD/Nvidia-Thread seinen polemischen und negativen Sputum beimischt.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Das was du als negativ empfindest, ist meine Meinung.... 

Ich tue in diesen threads meine Meinung kund, wie jeder in diesem forum hier. 

Dir passt meine Meinung in den anderen Themen nicht - das passiert. 

Mir passt Deine Meinung in diesem thread hier nicht - das passiert.

Der Unterschied ist: weil mir Deine Meinung zum Thema matrix nicht gepasst hat, werde ich Dich das nächste Mal in einem thread zu einem gänzlich anderen Thema und Deine Meinung darin nicht bereits im voraus als diskusionsunwuerdig abtun.

Gute Nacht  ( und das meine ich sogar vollkommen ehrlich)


----------



## RubySoho (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Nach teil 1war Schluss.... Der rest ist echt Schrott


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Erzähl nichts! Das war damals das beste was geboten werden konnte.


Die Kritiker sahen das anders.
Die ganzen Kinogänger, die von den Trailern erst noch beeindruckt, dann aber von den Wachsfiguren-Smiths enttäuscht wurden, ebenfalls.
Der Uncanny-Valley-Effekt zog sich wie ein roter Faden durch beide Sequels. Selbst bei den SW-Prequels und Spider-Man 3 brach das nicht so überdeutlich durch, zumindest nicht permanent.
Gollum aus HdR war da weit aufwänidger animiert, als jede einzelne Explosion, die man in Reloaded und Revolutions zu Gesicht bekam, das war das damals Maß aller Dinge.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch die 360 Grad Kameras waren innovativ und revolutionär. Sowas hat man vorher bis dato noch nicht gesehen.


Das hat aber der erste Teil eingeführt und ist dafür auch - zu Recht - belobigt worden.
In den Nachfolgern war das nichts neues mehr. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ganz schlimm. Stanley Kubrik hat manche Szenen 100 mal wiederholen lassen.


Der war aber Perfektionist und hatte an Crew und Schauspieler ganz andere Ansprüche.
De Fehler bei der Freeway-Szene lag als erstes im Drehbuch. Die Wachowskis haben mit der Jagd auf den Schlüsselmacher die falschen Schergen auf die falschen Helden gehetzt.^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Na da bin ich ja mal auf das Gedankengut der Wachowski-"Sister" gespannt  Darf ich mal raten: Neo wird in der Matrix als Transgender wiederauferstehen, nachdem die Maschinen ihn mit Trinity gekreuzt haben oder irgend so'n Blödsinn...

Ich wäre sehr überrascht, wenn Matrix 4 von SJW-Müll, Gender-Schwachsinn und Political Correctness-Irrsinn verschont bleibt


----------



## restX3 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Welche heute noch zur Superlative gehören. Besonders die  Autobahn-Actionszene aus Teil 2.



Ja man, das war noch Handarbeit. Extra Autobahn gebaut.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Die Teile 2 und 3 waren schon überflüssig, wie viel Relevanz soll dann erst ein weiterer Film haben?


----------



## SebKle (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Vermute mal, Plot wird Richtung "Wieder Zoff zwischen Menschen und Maschine, da Matrix den Frieden nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten kann + Anomalie mal wieder aufgetreten, daher Neo wieder am leben & von Trinity wurde ein Matrix Backup erstellt und daher lebt sie auch wieder" gehen. Irgendwie so. Würde auch den alten Plot nicht in Frage stellen, da Smith ebenfalls in der Lage war in eine menschliche Hülle zu schlüpfen.



sileZn schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr, da teil 1 und auch 2 einer meiner Lieblings filme sind. Allerdings hab ich große angst das sie es verkacken.



Wieso das? Plot kommt wieder aus der alten Feder. Na gut, aus einer von zweien.


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Rollora schrieb:


> Es waren schon Teil 2 und 3 schlecht. Weiß grad nicht ob der 3. Gefloppt ist


Die Triologie hat 1,6 mrd $ eingespielt. Die Ergebnisse des 2. und 3. Teils lagen unterhalb des ersten. Gefloppt ist aber keiner.

Die Reifung des Themas spielte sicher auch eine Rolle. Ähnlich wie bei Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe, hat man sich mit einer Fortsetzung die Zeit gelassen, die es braucht um einen Kultstatus zu erlangen und auch die Zeit, die es benötigt, bis die damaligen Zuschauer wieder offen für einen weiteren Teil sind. 

Unmittelbar nach dem dritten Teil schon einen vierten, das hätte mir damals auch nicht so gefallen. Aber inzwischen ist einige Zeit vergangen und es wäre doch ganz nett mal zu erfahren, wie sich die Regisseure einen vierten Teil vorstellen. Das man wieder Keanu Reeves dabei hat, ist ja schon mal positiv. Wenn die nicht alles falsch machen, wird das sicher ein guter Unterhaltungsfilm.


----------



## Das_DinG (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



> Reeves = 54 Jahre alt



Da freut es doch einen, daß sich die Presse auf die wichtigen Themen stürzt, jedoch diese Tatsache komplett außen vor läßt, daß der gute Mann noch immer putzmunter & jung aussieht !!

Klar freu ich ich auf Matrix 4, jedoch beschleicht mich das Gefühl, daß es nicht so sein wird, wie ich es mir vorstelle...


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]Der Grund, warum Hollywood schon lange keine Pioniere mehr hervorbringt.
> Hollywood ist inzwischen sowas wie der Totengräber künstlerischer Kreativität in Filmen geworden.


Ich mag amerikanische Filme um einiges mehr als Deutsche. Wenn da jemand mit einem guten Drehbuch und Talent kommt, dann wird halt auch Matrix, Herr der Ringe, Alien, 2001 usw. gedreht nebst Fortsetzungen. Auch einige Serien waren ganz nett wie Altered Carbon oder GoT, um mal einfach zwei heraus zu greifen. Die derzeitigen Heldenepen im Monatsrhythmus, na ja, die gehen halt gerade ihre Comics durch. Das geht auch wieder vorbei. 

Das meiste soll ohnehin unterhalten und Geld bringen und das ist völlig ok.

Wem Hollywood nicht gefällt, der kann ja mal ein Jahr lang nur aktuelle Deutsche "Unterhaltungsfilme" und Serien schauen. Da fällt mir dann Spontan eine Szene aus "Clockwork Orange" zu ein, so müsste man mich auch fest schnallen, sonst würde da nichts draus.


----------



## Rizzard (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich fand damals Teil 2 auch noch richtig gut.
Nur Teil 3 hat dann nicht mehr meinen Geschmack getroffen.

Bin mal auf den vierten Teil gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wenn ja jemand mit einem guten Drehbuch und Talent kommt, dann wird halt auch Matrix, Herr der Ringe, Alien, 2001 usw. gedreht nebst Fortsetzungen.


Grade das ist ja das Problem - diese Filme sind alle schon wieder alt.
Guckt man sich die heutige Situation an, gibt es eben kaum noch Pioniere und kreative Talente. Quentin Tarantino wird sich als Regisseur bald zurückziehen. Von David Lynch kommt fast gar nichts mehr. George Lucas ruht sich ein für alle Mal auf seinen gewaltigen SW-Lorbeeren aus. Selbst James Cameron, der früher zu den wichtigsten Kreativleuten im Actionbereich gezählt hat, ist inzwischen mehr an geldträchtigen Fortsetzungen interessiert.^^
Christopher Nolan ragt da als Pioniersgeist als einer der wenigen noch wirklich raus.

Übrigens ist nicht jeder amerikanische Film ist auch ein Hollywood-Film - das beste kommt vorwiegend aus dem Independent-Bereich, nicht immer aus Hollywood selber.
Und ja, aus Deutschland kommt zu wenig wirklich hochklassiges. Aus jüngerer Zeit waren z.B. _Toni Erdmann_ gut oder _Honig im Kopf_ (das Original, nicht das Remake) gut.
Aber insgesamt fehlt es da auch an der Förderung, wenn du nicht grade ein angesehener Filmemacher bist, der schon einiges vorzuweisen hat - wie z.B. Fatih Akin - dann hat man es schwer, an die richtigen Leute im Verlagswesen und im Fernsehen zu gelangen. Und die Zeiten von Tom Tykwer und Wim Wenders sind, seit sie selber nach Hollywood gegangen sind, vorbei, Werner Herzog hat nach dem Tod von Klaus Kinski in den 90ern nichts gescheites mehr Zustande gebracht.

Da lobe ich mir besonders das ostasiatische Kino - insbesondere das, was seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten aus Südkorea kommt. Die besten Filme von dort (_Oldboy_, _The Host_, _The Man from Nowhere_, _The Chaser_ oder _Die Taschendiebin_) wischen mit mehr als der Hälfte von dem Kram aus Hollywood locker den Boden auf.


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> [..]


Es hängt auch vom Geschmack ab, ich stehe auf SF und Fantasy, da kommt in Deutschland schon seit langem gar nichts mehr. Dramen, Liebesfilme, Krimis usw., mag sein, das es da auch den ein oder anderen guten deutschen Film gibt, aber eben außerhalb meines präferierten Genres. Als einziger europäischer Regisseur fällt mir Luc Besson ein, früher noch Stanley Kubrick. Bezüglich USA würde ich noch Steven Spielberg erwähnen, da hat mir auch so einiges gefallen. Die USA dominieren das Genre (Hollywood ist da einfach ein Teil von), dann noch Japan, neuerdings Südkorea, auch Kanada ist durch einige gute SF-Serien aufgefallen. Es müssen ja nicht immer Blockbuster sein. 

Aber Deutschland und gute Sci-Fi, Fantasy oder Endzeitfilme? Nenne mir mal eine Produktion der letzten 10 Jahre, die beachtenswert gewesen wäre. Lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich da jetzt so auf Deutschland fokussierst.
Dass von hier in jüngerer Zeit gute Scfi oder Fantasy-Filme kommen, habe ich nie behauptet.

Genauso wie ich generell kein Fan des heutigen Deutschen Kinos und schon gar nicht Deutschen Fernsehens bin (allein schon wenn ich mir _Tatort_ angucke - uff, Schlafmittel deluxe)
Das deutsche Kino hatte seine Glanzzeiten spätestens Ende der 90er hinter sich; Rainer Werner Fassbinder ist leider früh gestorben, Wolfgang Petersen, Tom Tykwer und Wim Wenders gingen danach in Richtung Hollywood, Werner Herzog ist nach seinem _Fitzcarraldo_ und _Cobra Verde_ in ein kreatives Loch gefallen aus dem er nie wieder rauskam.
Es gab danach natürlich noch wirklich gute, deutsche Filme - _Das Leben der anderen_, _Nirgendwo in Afrika_, _Keinohrhasen_, _Anatomie_, _Goodbye Lenin_ oder _Toni Erdmann_ aber kein Film, der wirklich Maßstäbe setzen konnte, wie _Aguierre - Der Zorn Gottes_, _Das Boot_ oder _Metropolis_.

Dass die meisten Scfi- und Actionfilme aus Hollywood stammen, hat halt auch den Hintergrund, dass dort die fettesten Produktionsfirmen hocken und die dicksten Budgets stemmen können - solche Filme sind eben teuer und kein deutsches und auch nur die wenigsten europäischen Studios sind weder monetär noch personell dafür aufgestellt.
Es hat eben schon seinen Grund, warum ein Roland Emmerich in Hollywood dreht.


----------



## Berky (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

What? ich wusste gar nicht das aus dem anderen Bruder auch eine Frau geworden ist. Hab gerade gelesen das der zweite Bruder 2016 ein coming out als trangender erklärt hat, sind beide transgender?


----------



## Holindarn (21. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Teile 2 und 3 waren schon überflüssig, wie viel Relevanz soll dann erst ein weiterer Film haben?



Vermutlich ähnlich viel wie bei dem Transformers Müll...


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich da jetzt so auf Deutschland fokussierst.
> Dass von hier in jüngerer Zeit gute Scfi oder Fantasy-Filme kommen, habe ich nie behauptet.


Das war nur eine Replik auf in Deutschland oft zu hörende Kritik an Hollywood. Natürlich kommt da auch viel Schrott, aber aufwendige Sci-Fi und Action Produktionen, das können die ganz gut und die möchte ich nicht missen. 



> Genauso wie ich generell kein Fan des heutigen Deutschen Kinos und schon gar nicht Deutschen Fernsehens bin (allein schon wenn ich mir _Tatort_ angucke - uff, Schlafmittel deluxe)
> Das deutsche Kino hatte seine Glanzzeiten spätestens Ende der 90er hinter sich; Rainer Werner Fassbinder ist leider früh gestorben, Wolfgang Petersen, Tom Tykwer und Wim Wenders gingen danach in Richtung Hollywood, Werner Herzog ist nach seinem _Fitzcarraldo_ und _Cobra Verde_ in ein kreatives Loch gefallen aus dem er nie wieder rauskam.
> Es gab danach natürlich noch wirklich gute, deutsche Filme - _Das Leben der anderen_, _Nirgendwo in Afrika_, _Keinohrhasen_, _Anatomie_, _Goodbye Lenin_ oder _Toni Erdmann_ aber kein Film, der wirklich Maßstäbe setzen konnte, wie _Aguierre - Der Zorn Gottes_, _Das Boot_ oder _Metropolis_.
> 
> ...


Hollywood hat sich mit der Zeit durch gesetzt, ich stecke nicht tief genug in der Materie, um die Gründe kennen. Das war aber kein Automatismus. In Deutschland gibt es genug Kapital für ein großes Filmstudio, es muss an anderer Stelle hapern. 
Deutsches Fernsehen sehe ich schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr, stelle mir meine Nachrichten international nach eigenen Kriterien zusammen, Grundsätzlich keine Videos, sondern Schriftform, das ist effektiver und suche mir die Filme aus dem Netz, die mir gefallen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Filme aus Hollywood wurden und werden (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wie _Die Passion Christi_) auf Englisch gedreht, damit erreichst du schon mal automatisch ein enorm großes Publikum.
Zudem sammelten sich dort nicht alle, aber sehr viele entscheidende Pioniere zu junger Zeit - Laurel und Hardy, Orson Welles, Buster Keaton, Charlie Chaplin, Alfred Hitchcock, D.W. Griffith oder Thomas Alva Edison, welcher das "Kinetoskop" erfunden hat, den Vorläufer moderner Filmbetrachter. Noch kam hinzu, dass die USA damals bereits ein weitgehend demokratisches Land waren, im Gegensatz zu der UdSSR oder Deutschland. Dort gab es einfach wesentlich mehr Freiheiten und man saß näher an wichtigen technologischen Erfindungen. Da schossen riesige Filmstudios aus dem Boden und es wurde praktisch eine eigene Wirtschaft darin und darum aufgebaut.

Und Filme, die mehrere hunder Million Dollar verschlingen, kannst du in Deutschland nicht realisieren. So viel Geld hat hierzulande keine Produktionsfirma, generell fast nichts außerhalb Hollywoods.
Sehr viele Regisseure aus Europa oder sonst anders woher, die nach Hollywood gegangen sind, haben das auch aus dem Grund getan, weil sie dort einfach viel mehr finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben. Roland Emmerich, Paul Verhoeven, Alfred Hitchcock, Guillermo del Toro, Ridley Scott, Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu, u.v.m.


----------



## 4thVariety (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Teil 1 der Matrix war ein Film Noir Thriller mit KungFu und Action Elementen. Philosophisch hat der Film mit den Konzepten von Realität und Fiktion gespielt die dem Publikum relativ zugänglich sind.

Teil 2 war ein Action Superheldenfilm, was am deutlichsten bei der Autobahn Szene wird die in Superman Manier endet. Philosophisch geht der Film in viel längeren Dialogszenen auf Überlegungen zu freiem Willen und Determinismus ein. Wenn man in Hollywood eigentlich einer gelernt hat, dann dass Teil 2 so zu sein hat wie Teil 1. Aber Teil 2 der Matrix ist genau genommen ein anderes Genre und nur der Wort SciFi verbindet beide Filme recht lose. Über diesen Genrewechsel und die kompliziertere Philosophie verliert der Film halt den guten Willen der Fans die einfach stumpf Teil 2 so haben wollten wie Teil 1. Hinzu kommt, dass am Ende von Teil 2 schon der Philosophiewechsel von Teil 3 sichtbar ist.

Teil 3 der Matrix ruft nämlich das Thema Glauben und Bestimmung auf. Das ist nicht die Bestimmung in Sinne einer deterministischen Rolle. Ok, die dritte Philosophie im dritten Film, das haben dann die wenigsten mitgemacht. Hinzu kommt die Symmetrie, dass nicht nur Neo seinen Kampf auf der Ebene der Maschinen austragen muss, sondern auch Smith seinen Kampf auf der Ebene der Menschen. So wie Smith auf der Ebene der Menschen nur verlieren konnte, kann Neo auf der Ebene der Maschinen auch nur verlieren. Diese erzwungen Einsicht die beide erfahren beendet den Konflikt, Symbiose ist nötig, denn weder die eine noch die andere Partei kann beide Welten beherrschen. Ist das Kino schon leer? Für den Fall dass ja, ändern wir auch das Genre zum dritten mal, was als Noir Thriller begann und als Superheldenfilm weiterging ist jetzt eine Mischung aus japanischer Anime Mech Schlacht und Dragonball Z


Bei Teil 4 bin ich mir fast sicher, es wird sich wieder das Genre ändern, es werden wieder ganz andere philosophische Konzepte aufgegriffen. Könnte sein, dass es diesmal ein Einbruchfilm im Sinne von Ocean's 11 ist ist und es philosophisch um Vor und Nachteile von bequemen Lügen und unbequemen Wahrheiten zur Ausübung von Kontrolle innerhalb der Matrix geht.

Eines ist klar, es wird sich wieder jeder beschweren, dass Hollywood nur Fortsetzungen macht, aber wenn dann eine Serie kommt die mit jeder Fortsetzung ganz anders ist, wird auch die Hälfte rumschreien, dass "nach Teil x  alles ******* war".


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Musste grad an "ALIEN/S - Prometheus" denken


----------



## yingtao (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> ...
> Hollywood hat sich mit der Zeit durch gesetzt, ich stecke nicht tief genug in der Materie, um die Gründe kennen. Das war aber kein Automatismus. In Deutschland gibt es genug Kapital für ein großes Filmstudio, es muss an anderer Stelle hapern.
> Deutsches Fernsehen sehe ich schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr, stelle mir meine Nachrichten international nach eigenen Kriterien zusammen, Grundsätzlich keine Videos, sondern Schriftform, das ist effektiver und suche mir die Filme aus dem Netz, die mir gefallen.



In Deutschland oder gar Europa hat kaum einer ein Kapital für eine große Produktion wie in Hollywood. Große Produktionen in Hollywood liegen so bei ca. 300 Mio. Dollar, große Produktionen in Europa liegen bei ca. 5-6 Mio. Euro und große Produktionen in Deutschland gehen bis ca. 1 Mio. Euro. Selbst kleine Produktionen in Hollywood kosten meist zwischen 10-50 Mio. Dollar und Filmfirmen geben viel Geld für die Förderung aus. Wenn man sich mal anguckt was z.B. Uwe Boll an Filmförderung aus Europa bekommen hat, dann sind das gerade mal 3-4 Mio. Euro für einen Film, in Hollywood kannst du das ganze veroppeln und noch ne Null hinten dran hängen (also 60-80 Mio. Dollar). Die größte Europa-Produktionen sind die Resident Evil Filme und deren Budget liegt bei um die 30-60 Mio. Euro.

Am Ende liegt vieles am fehlenden Geld. Deutsche und Europäische Filme haben einen anderen Look als die Produktionen aus den USA, alleine weil die anderes Equipment benutzen. Andere Linsen, Filter, Sensoren usw. Eine vollausgesattete Filmkamera wie sie US Teams nutzen geht gerne mal in die 100.000$, Kameras die deutsche oder europäische Teams nutzen kosten meist nur die Hälfte oder um die 25.000-30.000€. Das Equipment was in Hollywood genutzt wird geht alleine schon in die Millionen und übersteigt die kompletten Produktionskosten von z.B. einer deutschen Produktion und wie gesagt macht das genutzte Equipment schon viel aus, da es einen großen Beitrag zum Look des Films hat und es einem erlaubt überhaupt bestimmte Szenen zu filmen, vor allem Actionszenen.


----------



## Slezer (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ohje jetzt geht dieser genderwahn schon hier im Forum los  transgender das Unwort überhaupt..

Ich freue mich ebenfalls auf den Film. Mir egal wer Mal Frau oder Mann war.


----------



## shootme55 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Aufregung um Fortsetzungen nicht. Ja klar, die meisten kommen nicht an Teil 1 heran. Aber alle guten Fortsetzungen die mir gerade einfallen lassen einen deutlichen Stilbruch erkennen, die miserablen bleiben gleich. Meisterwerke wie Alien, Terminator oder auch Matrix wurden in der 1. Fortsetzung komplett neu interpretiert, selbst bei Indiana Jones ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen Teil 1 und 2 (Vom Grabräuber zum Kinderretter), und vielleicht nur deshalb so gut.  2 mal das selbe funktioniert nur bei 10-Jährigen, die gerne Bumblebee in der Garage haben würden. 

Fakt ist, auch wenn der 2. und 3. Teil von Matrix nicht den Geist des ersten Teils und den Überaschungsvorteil gehabt haben, waren es dennoch wesentlich bessere Filme als 90% der Veröffentlichungen aus dem selben Jahr. Vielleicht sollte man die Filme mal mit dem Hintergrund betrachten und nicht am Erfolg des ersten Teiles messen. Oder erinnert ihr euch noch an die großartigen Klassiker des selben Jahres?

Paycheck
Born2Die
Not a Girl
Episode II
Swept away

Da gabs noch viel schlimmeres. Will damit nur sagen die Filme waren gut, nicht perfekt aber ok. Zu behaupten sie wären einfach nur Müll gewesen ist typische Forenkritik. Da wird jedrr zum Fachmann und Kritiker und muss das Produkt im schlechtest möglichen Licht darstellen, um seine eigene Kompetenz möglichst groß erscheinen zu lassen, mit dem Effekt dass dass andere nacheifern und an selbigen jegliche Freude verlieren. Da muss man dann auch mal schnell einen Wikipedia-Artikel übers deep valley lesen und Gollum als Gegenbeispeil bringen um seine Argumente zu untermauern. 
Kurz gesagt, manche von euch sind ziemliche Spassbremsen, und das ist unnötig.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Not a Girl



Britney.  
Aber der kam 2002 in die Kinos und die Matrix Fortsetzungen 2003.


----------



## shootme55 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Britney.
> Aber der kam 2002 in die Kinos und die Matrix Fortsetzungen 2003.



Der war so schlecht, der strahlte noch weiter bis ins Jahr 2004 

Ne sorry, bei dem hab ich mich vertan mit dem Erscheinungsjahr.


----------



## bynemesis (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

mega geil. hauptsache kein reboot.

außerdem: keanu ist dabei!
...und carrie-ann ist ne ziemliche milf.

also lohnt sich wohl.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Freu mich drauf, die erster 3 waren schon gut, aber auch etwas lange her. Wird Zeit, vorher bekomm wir aber noch den 3. Bill und Ted, da bin ich ja mal gespannt drauf. Keanu ist gefragter den je, find ich gut, super Typ.


----------



## shootme55 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich hätte gern noch einen 4. Indiana Jones.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern noch einen 4. Indiana Jones.



Ja schade das nach Last Crusade nichts mehr gekommen ist...


----------



## loco30 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich bin gespannt was wird.

Ob jetzt ein Prequel, Sequel, Reboot, usw. wird, wird sich zeigen.

Aber sollte tatsächlich ein Matrix 4 sein, dann bin ich wirklich gespannt wie sie es fortsetzen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



bynemesis schrieb:


> ...und carrie-ann ist ne ziemliche milf.



Die Filme sind 20 Jahre alt. Heute sieht sie nicht mehr so aus.


----------



## bynemesis (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Filme sind 20 Jahre alt. Heute sieht sie nicht mehr so aus.


Ich rede von heute.

;D


----------



## rum (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Keine Ahnung was einigen durch die Hirnwände strömt .. ich finde es interessant. Matrix 4 .. hm ..
Habe selber Privatfernsehen abgemeldet und schaue mir eigtl. nur noch hier und da nen guten Film an und da muss ich einigen Vorpostern zustimmen: asiatische Filme können durchaus gut sein und auch Trickfilme schaue ich sehr gerne. Im Prinzip geht es doch ums Konsumieren, sich ablenken von Dingen wie Arbeit .. Stress. Ich bin da eigtl. sehr offen und schaue mir alles an, bilde mir dann ein Urteil und entscheide, ob es ein guter oder nicht ganz so guter Film war. Die Themen sind mir vorher egal, die Regisseure sind mir vorher egal. Das Herkunftsland ist mir vorher egal. Die Schauspieler sind mir vorher egal. Kommt mal runter von Eurer Voreingenommenheit ...
Aber es stimmt auch ein wenig; Filme mit einer wirklich guten Story und/oder deren Umsetzung sind gefühlt nicht mehr, sondern eher weniger geworden in den letzten ... 10-15 Jahren; rein vom Gefühl her, also bei mir. Aber es gibt trotzdem auch einfach ein paar sehr sehr gute Filme!!!


----------



## Fruit (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ja wird auch mal Zeit. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern noch einen 4. Indiana Jones.





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ja schade das nach Last Crusade nichts mehr gekommen ist...



Gab's da zwischendurch nicht so eine Indiana-Jones-Parodie mit Starbesetzung, in der sogar Harrison Ford dabei war? Irgendwas mit 'nem Kristallschädel, meine ich ...


----------



## Krolgosh (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ja war für ne Parodie sogar echt mit enormen Aufwand aufgezogen, also da haben die sich schon Mühe mit gegeben!


----------



## Phobos001 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Welche heute noch zur Superlative gehören. Besonders die  Autobahn-Actionszene aus Teil 2.



Ach gerade der zweite Teil hat viele Sequenzen die mMn selbst heute noch Benchmarks setzen.
Die Autobahnszene,Der Kampf in Nerowingers Restaurant oder die Hofszene sind audiovisuell auch heute noch Bombe.
Die Story wurde für mich ab Teil 2 dann zu verschwurbelt,hier hat mich die Triologie dann doch von der erzählerischen Seite verloren.
Dabei habe ich es geliebt über Teil 1 zu philosophieren...

Alle drei Teile sind im eigentlichen Sinne keine schlechten Filme, nur hat Teil 1 die Latte so hoch gehängt das der Rest der Triologie(auf sehr hohem Niveau!)nur abstinken konnte.


----------



## ibn333 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Die Frage ist auch, ob Hugo Weaving nochmal dabei wäre..der mMn auch seinen Anteil am Erfolg der Filme hatte...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



azzih schrieb:


> Ufff weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll.
> 
> Weiss auch nicht wie man an die Trilogie sinnvoll anschließen soll. Sequel geht nicht da die bestätigten Protagonisten Neo und  Trinity zweifellslos tot sind. Prequel macht eigentlich auch kein Sinn, allein wegen Alter der Schauspieler und weil Neo da ja im Prinzip noch das Leben eines normalen Menschen in der Matrix spielt.
> 
> Naja mal sehen bin zumindest gespannt wie das in der Theorie aussehen soll



Ich wäre ja dafür an Teil 1 anzuschließen.
Der verdient seit längerem eine gute Fortsetzung. 




shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Aufregung um Fortsetzungen nicht. Ja klar, die meisten kommen nicht an Teil 1 heran. Aber alle guten Fortsetzungen die mir gerade einfallen lassen einen deutlichen Stilbruch erkennen, die miserablen bleiben gleich. Meisterwerke wie Alien, Terminator oder auch Matrix wurden in der 1. Fortsetzung komplett neu interpretiert, selbst bei Indiana Jones ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen Teil 1 und 2 (Vom Grabräuber zum Kinderretter), und vielleicht nur deshalb so gut.  2 mal das selbe funktioniert nur bei 10-Jährigen, die gerne Bumblebee in der Garage haben würden.
> 
> Fakt ist, auch wenn der 2. und 3. Teil von Matrix nicht den Geist des ersten Teils und den Überaschungsvorteil gehabt haben, waren es dennoch wesentlich bessere Filme als 90% der Veröffentlichungen aus dem selben Jahr. Vielleicht sollte man die Filme mal mit dem Hintergrund betrachten und nicht am Erfolg des ersten Teiles messen. Oder erinnert ihr euch noch an die großartigen Klassiker des selben Jahres?
> 
> ...



Also ich erinnere mich für 2003 an
Kill Bill 1/2
Return of the King
Fluch der Karibik
Irgendwann in Mexico (der bessere Depp des Jahres!)
und, mit großem Abstand aber immer noch vor Revolutions an Bad Boys 2, Terminator 3, Looney Tunes Back in Action und Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen. Zugegebenermaßen gab es neben Matrix 2 noch weitere Perlen wie Open Water, The Core, School of Rock und eben Episode II. Aber allein dass ich von den IMDB-Top-100 14 Stück kenne, mich daran erinnern kann und 9 davon sogar im Kino gesehen habe, spricht für ein überdurchschnittliches Kinojahr.


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



yingtao schrieb:


> [...]


Deutschland gehört zu den großen Industrienationen, zu den fünf größten Volkswirtschaften und ist zu dem auch für die Herstellung optischer Systeme hoher Qualität bekannt. Natürlich ist genug Kapital vorhanden, um Filme für 300 mio zu drehen, wenn sich die Filmindustrie kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt hätte, so wie die Automobil oder die chemische Industrie. Das hat sie aber nicht, sie ist ähnlich wie die Informationstechnik, Unterhaltungselektronik, Textil- und Keramikindustrie, den Bach heruntergegangen. An den Lohnkosten kann es nicht gelegen haben, man verdient in Hollywood nicht weniger als in Deutschland. 

Bei vielen großen Produktionen wird ohnehin Fremdkapital verwendet, Investoren zahlen in einen Fond ein, der Film wird produziert, man wird prozentual am Gewinn beteiligt. Da landet auch viel deutsches Geld in Hollywood, in den 90-00er Jahren auch als Steuersparmodell groß beworben. 

Die Filmförderung halte ich Mitverantwortlich, warum der Deutsche Film immer schlechter geworden ist. Die Fördergelder sind an Bedingungen gebunden, welche die künstlerische Freiheit des Regisseurs einschränken.  Ein guter Film verkauft sich auch ohne Förderung und findet genug Investoren. Wenn man kein gutes Konzept hat, muss man eben beim Staat Förderung abgreifen und die Bedingungen akzeptieren, die Öffentlich Rechtlichen haben sich da einen eigenen Markt aufgebaut in einer so miesen Qualität, das davon praktisch nichts im Ausland verwendet werden kann. Dafür ist es immer schön Stromlinienförmig.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ach gerade der zweite Teil hat viele Sequenzen die mMn selbst heute noch Benchmarks setzen.
> Die Autobahnszene,



Gerade die fand ich auf ermüdende Weise ausgedehnt und beispielhaft für das oftmals versemmelte Timing des Films.

Um genau zu sein, wurde überbordende Action von überbordender pseudo-philosophischem Blafasel unterbrochen, welches nicht nur durch die Machart nervte, sondern auch noch penetrant Fragen beantworten wollte, die nach dem Abspann von "The Matrix" niemand gestellt hat.


----------



## 4thVariety (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Deutschland ist kein großes Kinoland in dem Sinne. Wir haben etwas mehr als ein Viertel der Einwohner im Vergleich zu den USA, aber ein Film mit guten Bewertungen und hohem Zuschauerinteresse  spielt hier nur etwa ein Zehntel von dem ein was in USA damit verdient wird. Gemessen an Einnahmen pro Einwohner liegen Frankreich und England doch deutlich vor uns. Wer will kann sich davon auf Box Office Mojo ein Bild machen.  Infinity War: Deutscher Umsatz ist ein Siebzehntel des Umsatzes in den USA und der Film ist in D ja trotzdem Platz 4 in den Jahrescharts. Bester Film des Jahres 2018 war Fantastic Beasts 2 mit 38 Millionen Umsatz und der ist in USA hart geflopt. Und selbst dann hat man pro Kopf in den USA mehr eingenommen als in Deutschland, wenn auch knapp.

Das Kinojahr 2003 kann man hier nachsehen:
Die erfolgreichsten Filme in Deutschland 2003

Im Jahr 2018 haben die Top 10 Filme in Deutschland 29 Millionen Besucher angezogen
Im Jahr 2003 haben die Top 10 Filme 36,6 Millionen Besucher angezogen

Imo sind aber auch die Kinos daran schuld. Der typische Cinestar und Konsorten Megaplex ist eine sowas von seelenlose antisoziale Erfahrung aus Parkhaus -> Kasse -> Foyer -> Dröhnbox, dass es unerträglich ist. Wenn man das mit dem Cinecitta Nürnberg vergleicht und seiner total offenen Struktur mit sozialen Flächen, Cafes, Restaurants, Biergärten und dann steht man 5 Minuten vor Filmbeginn (nicht Werbungsbeginn!) auf und wackelt in den Saal, dann darf man sich nicht wundern warum das immer voll ist. Da kommt man am Ende des Films auch raus und ist in einer Menge gut gelaunter Menschen. Beim typischen Cinestar steht man in einem verlassenen Foyer und es gibt nichts zu tun außer das Parkticket bezahlen und zusehen, dass man an einen Ort kommt an dem was los ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Also ich erinnere mich für 2003 an
> Kill Bill 1/2
> Return of the King
> Fluch der Karibik
> ...


Wow! Daran könnte ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Aber "The Core" z.B. kann man nicht als Top-Film zählen.


----------



## shootme55 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür an Teil 1 anzuschließen.
> Der verdient seit längerem eine gute Fortsetzung.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die Liga (für den schämt sich Connery heute noch...) und Terminator 3, da war mir Matrix 2+3 schon lieber.


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade die fand ich auf ermüdende Weise ausgedehnt und beispielhaft für das oftmals versemmelte Timing des Films.
> 
> Um genau zu sein, wurde überbordende Action von überbordender pseudo-philosophischem Blafasel unterbrochen, welches nicht nur durch die Machart nervte, sondern auch noch penetrant Fragen beantworten wollte, die man nach Ende von "The Matrix" niemand gestellt hat.


Exakt.
Bei dem immer wieder viel erwähnten Freeway-Chase haben die Wachowskis eine unausgesprochene Regel gebrochen, was Filmkämpfe angeht; Man hetzt eine Horde deutlich unterlegener Gegner auf den Helden (Neo) damit der zeigen kann, wie dick seine Eier sind und die dann locker erledigt. Ausgerechnet seine besten Schergen (die Geister-Zwillinge) schickt der Merowinger dann Morpheus und Trinity hinterher, um den Schlüsselmacher zu holen. 
Meine Frage: Warum?
Wäre es umgekehrt nicht sinnvoller gewesen?

Der Fehler lag eben im Drehbuch, weniger an der Umsetzung. Ich kann aus dem Stand heraus zehn oder fünfzehn Filme nennen, die mit teils deutlich geringerem Budget wesentlich bessere und erinnerungswürdigere Verfolgungsjagden inszenierten.


----------



## sandworm (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ich kann einem meiner Vorrednern nur zustimmen, die Motorradszene war episch zusammen mit der Szene in Terminator 2 vielleicht etwas vom besten
was an Action auf Motorrädern je geboten wurde. (Der Keanu ist ja selbst ein Motorrad Narr und hat sogar eine eigen Firma die Spezialanfertigungen herstellt, der hätte sich sicher auch gut in dieser Szene gemacht)
Kann allerdings verstehen wen es dem einten oder anderen etwas zu hektisch wird, ist eben Geschmackssache , der erste Teil ist eben etwas langsamer, es wird mehr Zeit darauf verwendet die einzelnen Charaktere vorzustellen und die Matrix zu ergründen. Der zweite kommt hingegen direkt zur Sache (zumindest nach der U-Bahn Szene) mir gefällt es.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jG_Dhh-QNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Freut mich sehr ich habe die Matrix Reihe geliebt und habe alle Teile rauf und runter geguckt.
Die bisherigen Teile zu toppen bzw. gleichzuziehen wird aber sehr schwer werden.
Zu schade, dass der Drehbeginn erst 2020 anfängt, könnte somit noch einige Jahre dauern bis Teil 4 erscheint  .


----------



## 4thVariety (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Die Verfolgungsjagd in Matrix Revolutions ist bis heute die beste.

Drei Fraktionen statt der üblichen zwei gehen hier aufeinander los und wollen alle den Schlüsselmacher. Jede Fraktion hat Vorteile die sie alle ausnutzen und jede Fraktion hat Schwachstellen die jeweils gezielt angegriffen werden. Oben ist ja das Video, da sieht man wie die Charaktere immer wieder vor ein Problem gestellt werden und immer wieder eine Lösung generieren mit der die Actionszene eskaliert bis hin zum Geisterfahren mit dem Motorrad und dem Kampf auf dem Laster. Fast and Furious hat bislang nichts auf dieser Ebene, weil da fehlen den Charakteren die Superkräfte. Ant Man & Wasp hat eine verdammt gute Verfolgungsjagd mit drei Fraktionen die aber nicht ganz rankommt. 

Matrix Revolutions hat in der Szene auch einen unvergleichlichen Soudtrack. Das war ganz früh in der Dubstep Welle und die Szene ist sehr risikofreudig in der Art wie der Zuschauer mit Sound beworfen wird.

Für mich zeichnet das die Matrix Trilogie aus, die tritt niemals auf der Stelle. Die bewirft den Zuschauer mit neuen Sachen bis er nicht mehr mitmacht. Matrix 2 und 3 hätten genausogut wieder Noir Thriller sein können wie der erste Teil. Die Kundschaft mag Erdbeereis, hier habt ihr mehr Erdbeereis. Das ist bei Matrix 2 + 3 nicht passiert, die haben mit Geschmackssorten beworfen ohne Rücksicht ob das den Zuschauer überfordert. Die haben auch mit immer neuen philosophischen Aspekten um sich geworfen ganz egal ob das den Zuschauer überfordert. Aber gerade deswegen kann man die 15+ Jahre später noch ansehen. Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere jetzt nicht mehr so überfordert wenn der Merowinger über Kausalität philosophiert und Neo an Hand von einem Stück Kuchen vorführt, welches Spiel das Orakel mit Neo treibt. Erst beim Architekten sieht Neo dann ja wirklich, das er keine Ahnung hatte warum er das gemacht hat was er gemacht hat bis zu diesem Punkt und obendrauf meint der Architekt, dass alle vor Neo so "programmiert" waren, dass sie an der Stelle immer die gleiche Entscheidung getroffen haben, die aus Sicht der Maschinen risikolose Entscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Erst beim Architekten sieht Neo dann ja wirklich, das er keine Ahnung hatte warum er das gemacht hat was er gemacht hat bis zu diesem Punkt und obendrauf meint der Architekt, dass alle vor Neo so "programmiert" waren, dass sie an der Stelle immer die gleiche Entscheidung getroffen haben, die aus Sicht der Maschinen risikolose Entscheidung.


Also war Neo auch ein Programm? Ich dachte eher der Messiahs.
Weil er ja in der Realität auch Superkräfte hatte.
Wobei Smith wohl auch die Realität irgendwie beeinflussen konnte.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Das ist bei Matrix 2 + 3 nicht passiert, die haben mit Geschmackssorten beworfen ohne Rücksicht ob das den Zuschauer überfordert. Die haben auch mit immer neuen philosophischen Aspekten um sich geworfen ganz egal ob das den Zuschauer überfordert. Aber gerade deswegen kann man die 15+ Jahre später noch ansehen. Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere jetzt nicht mehr so überfordert wenn der Merowinger über Kausalität philosophiert und Neo an Hand von einem Stück Kuchen vorführt, welches Spiel das Orakel mit Neo treibt.



Du machst es dir zu einfach, dem Zuschauer (intellektuelle) Überforderung zu unterstellen. Da könnte man ebenso gut behaupten, dass du sehr leicht zu beeindrucken wärst.  

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich war damals nicht überfordert und bin es heute nicht. Aber ich war damals gelangweilt und ein wenig peinlich berührt ob des krampfhaften Versuchs, mit "Erklärbär auf Valium"-Geschwurbel krampfhaft Tiefe zu generieren, und ich bin es heute immer noch.

Und eine überfrachtete Verfolgungsjagd bleibt eine überfrachtete Verfolgungsjagd, auch wenn man sie in bis dato nie dagewesener Weise überfrachtet. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das obligatorische Integrieren einer Verfolgungsjagd nicht dadurch besser wird, dass man sie zwar klimaktisch gegen den Strich, aber nichtsdestotrotz falsch platziert.

Anders ausgedrückt. Es ist zwar durchaus originell, mit einer Wäscheklammer am Dödel zu urinieren und die Hose erst danach aufzumachen, aber es verringert die Zielgenauigkeit und vergrößert die Chance, sich nass zu machen. Außerdem fühlt es sich nicht unbedingt gut an und ist mithin nicht jedermanns Sache. Mit Intelligenz hat es auch nicht zwingend zu tun.


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Also war Neo auch ein Programm? Ich dachte eher der Messiahs.
> Weil er ja in der Realität auch Superkräfte hatte.
> Wobei Smith wohl auch die Realität irgendwie beeinflussen konnte.


Neo war ein Zwitterwesen, halb Mensch, halb KI. Sein biologischer Körper hatte keinerlei besondere Fähigkeiten, Smith hätte ihn ja beinahe umgebracht. Seine besondere Fähigkeit bestand darin, das ein Teil seines Bewusstseins, der K.I. Teil, permanent mit der Matrix/Maschinenwelt verbunden ist. Daher konnte er KI-Programme mit Zugriff auf die Welt außerhalb, so wie Smith, auch erblindet sehen, aber nur den KI-Teil. Seine Schmerztoleranz rührt wohl auch daher. Das war es wohl, was das Orakel ihm vergegenwärtigen wollte. Sich selbst tatsächlich zu erkennen und damit die volle Macht seiner KI-Hälfte zu nutzen, die ihm durch die Programmierung seines biologischen Teils eigentlich verschlossen bleiben sollte. Am stärksten merkt man das gegen Schluss des 3. Teils, wo er die Strukturen der Maschinenwelt wie eine KI sieht, die physische Existenz hingegen gar nicht mehr wahr nimmt, er sah ja schon die Verwundungen Trinitys nicht, sie ist eben keine KI und zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mit der Matrix verbunden. Nur deswegen kann er auch Smith mit allen seinen Kopien zerstören, auch wenn es sein Ende bedeutet.


----------



## Berky (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



ibn333 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, ob Hugo Weaving nochmal dabei wäre..


Neo: unmöglich! 
Smith: Nein Mr Anderson, unvermeidlich!


----------



## rum (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen ... The Core ... Episode II
> ...



Ja, die fand ich auch nicht schlecht!

Matrix 2 und 3 fand ich ebenfalls gut! Der dritte Teil hatte schon etwas apokalyptisches als sie "über die Bomber" fliegen und Trinity dann sehr herzzereissend stirbt, kurz nachdem Neo sein Augenlicht verloren hatte und als zur selben Zeit oder kurz danach Zion dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird. Echt finster, Mann! Dagegen ist der 1. Teil eigentlich ein Gemütsschmeichler (mit Liebe und so). Den 2. Teil habe ich so am wenigsten in Erinnerung.

Oh man!
Hoffentlich wird der letzte Star Wars Teil wenigstens ne richtige Wucht ...


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



rum schrieb:


> J
> Matrix 2 und 3 fand ich ebenfalls gut! Der dritte Teil hatte schon etwas apokalyptisches als sie "über die Bomber" fliegen und Trinity dann sehr herzzereissend stirbt, kurz nachdem Neo sein Augenlicht verloren hatte und als zur selben Zeit oder kurz danach Zion dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird. Echt finster, Mann! Dagegen ist der 1. Teil eigentlich ein Gemütsschmeichler (mit Liebe und so). Den 2. Teil habe ich so am wenigsten in Erinnerung.



Da kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern.
Ich glaube, ich muss mir den Kram mal wieder angucken. Ist ja auch schon ewig her.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wow! Daran könnte ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.
> 
> Aber "The Core" z.B. kann man nicht als Top-Film zählen.



Also:
Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich die gesehen habe und wie sie waren. Dass das alles in 2003 war, musste ich aber auch nachschlagen. RotK, Mariachi 3, Fluch der Karibik und Liga hätte ich noch so zuordnen können, der Rest hätte auch ebenso gut 2004 oder 2002 sein können. (Die nachträglich auf DVD gesehenen Filme sowieso.)

The Core stand in der ironischen Liste mit Flop-Filmen. Ich hoffe, den zählt ebenso wie Open Water und School of Rock niemand als Bereicherung des Kulturerbes. 




shootme55 schrieb:


> Naja, die Liga (für den schämt sich Connery heute noch...) und Terminator 3, da war mir Matrix 2+3 schon lieber.



Ich weiß, dass die beiden umstritten sind. Aber mir gefallen sie trotzdem besser als Matrix 2. Terminator 3 ist sogar ein guter Gegenpol zu Revolutions. Natürlich sollte man die schauspielerischen "Fähigkeiten" Arnis nicht mit Reaves, Moss oder gar Weaving vergleichen. Aber ich gucke auch keine Actionfilme wegen geschickter Mimik und Revolutions zeigt ohnehin mehr CGI als Darsteller. Aber beide Filme bauen auf ein etabliertes Franchise auf und versuchen es neu zu interpretieren. T3 gelingt eine neue Story und vor allem ein komplett anderer Ausgang ohne den Stil der Vorgänger zu verraten und das Weltbild wird dabei konsequent und konsistent erweitert. Revolutions zerlegt Matrix in Einzelteile und verrührt sie mit pseudo-philosophischem Geschwurbel – meins war das nicht. Dann lieber Liga, der nimmt sich wenigstens selbst nicht ernst. (Auch wenn Connery das offensichtlich erst nach Drehschluss realisiert hat. )


----------



## Mahoy (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> The Core stand in der ironischen Liste mit Flop-Filmen. Ich hoffe, den zählt ebenso wie Open Water und School of Rock niemand als Bereicherung des Kulturerbes.



"School of Rock" würde ich hier ausklammern, der ist nämlich weder beim Publikum noch bei der Presse durchgefallen, noch handwerklich zu beanstanden.
Man braucht allerdings ein bestimmtes "No reason, no rhyme"-Mindset, um ihn genießen zu können. 

T3 hingegen ... Etliche Szenen (insbesondere Actionszenen) aus dem Vorgänger kopiert, nur schlechter. "No fate"-Kernaussage komplett auf Fatalismus umgekrempelt. John Connor, der als Kind noch Schei3e in die Luft sprengen und Skynet bei den Eiern packen konnte, ist plötzlich ein armes Würstchen. Das frühere Look&Feel (Stichwort "Steel, Dirt & Damp") wird gegen Disneyland-Actiontours ausgetauscht. Die Terminatrix war nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Und die Goofs sowie Plotholes und -devices waren so groß und umfangreich, durch die hätte man eine ganze Terminator-Armee in der Zeit zurückschicken können.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> The Core stand in der ironischen Liste mit Flop-Filmen. Ich hoffe, den zählt ebenso wie Open Water und School of Rock niemand als Bereicherung des Kulturerbes.


Die finde ich beide eigentlich noch ok.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Mahoy schrieb:


> T3 hingegen ... Etliche Szenen (insbesondere Actionszenen) aus dem Vorgänger kopiert, nur schlechter. "No fate"-Kernaussage komplett auf Fatalismus umgekrempelt. John Connor, der als Kind noch Schei3e in die Luft sprengen und Skynet bei den Eiern packen konnte, ist plötzlich ein armes Würstchen. Das frühere Look&Feel (Stichwort "Steel, Dirt & Damp") wird gegen Disneyland-Actiontours ausgetauscht. Die Terminatrix war nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Und die Goofs sowie Plotholes und -devices waren so groß und umfangreich, durch die hätte man eine ganze Terminator-Armee in der Zeit zurückschicken können.


Terminator 3 war eben genauso überflüssig, wie jetzt Matrix 4.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> The Core stand in der ironischen Liste mit Flop-Filmen. Ich hoffe, den zählt ebenso wie Open Water und School of Rock niemand als Bereicherung des Kulturerbes.



Ich fand School of Rock gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Terminator 3 war eben genauso überflüssig, wie jetzt Matrix 4.



Der heißeste Terminator aller Zeiten.


----------



## Mahoy (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der heißeste Terminator aller Zeiten.



Hm, meinst du jetzt Arnie mit rosa Palmenbrille oder Kristanna Loken?


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Hm, meinst du jetzt Arnie mit rosa Palmenbrille oder Kristanna Loken?



Wer konnte noch mal einen Vorderbau aufblasen?


----------



## Mahoy (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer konnte noch mal einen Vorderbau aufblasen?



Das grenzt die Sache jetzt nicht unbedingt ein, wenn man zufällig "Pumping Iron" gesehen hat.


----------



## shootme55 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Ne der heißeste Terminator war Summer Glau in der Serie. 
Terminator 3 lebt von einem feuchten Traum kleiner Jungs, teilweise unfreiwilliger Komik und Parodien auf den 2. Teil. Und ja, John Conner war in diesem Film (und nur in diesem Film) ein kleines Würstchen... 

School of Rock war ein freundlicher Familienfilm, erhebt keinengroßen Ansprüche, hat eine klare und gute Botschaft und macht seine Sache sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ne der heißeste Terminator war Summer Glau in der Serie.



Wahre Worte, gelassen ausgesprochen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ne der heißeste Terminator war Summer Glau in der Serie.



Die leider abgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*

Zwei gute Filme im Kino, zwei gute Staffeln im TV, danach Ende. Es kristallisiert sich ein Schema heraus.


----------



## AbuMegatron (5. September 2019)

*AW: Matrix 4: Kinofilm bestätigt, Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss sind dabei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> Hollywood muss schon verzweifelt sein. Welchen Grund muss man sonst haben, eigentlich abgeschlossene Franchises widerzubeleben?



Geld.... wie immer Geld...

Manchmal feier ich nochmal ne gute Story fortzusetzen  aber oft kommt nur Müll raus -.-


----------

